# Meditation Benefits



## Archived_Member16 (Aug 9, 2005)

*What are the benefits of Meditation?*


----------



## thecoopes (Aug 9, 2005)

When I hear of meditation I think of Indian mystics.

How do we go about meditating?
Is it just a matter of sitting quiet?

Please make it simple for a victim of Western education.

regards


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Aug 9, 2005)

May I suggest you get hold of the following books:

*BANDGI NAMA* , by Raghbir Singh Bir (This is the original book in Punjabi). The English version is: "Bandgi Nama: Communion with the Divine", by Raghbir Singh Bir.

*SIMRAN MEHAMA*, by Raghbir Sing Bir (This is the Punjabi edition)

These books provide the basis of simran/meditation techniques from practical experience rather than theory !

Please feel free to contact me personally for further info. The key to spiritual simran / meditation is:
*STRONG FAITH, WILL POWER (DETERMINATION), and PATIENCE !*

*Harbhajan*


----------



## drkhalsa (Aug 9, 2005)

dear John
it has been long time we communicated 
any way this book which is above advised by dear Harbhajan is available in english translation free for download on internet and is indeed a very very good book if yo r thinking of knowing more about meditation it is all about the journey of very common man in the realm of meditation and moreover someone with western mind set can relate with it very easily .

here is the link for download in pdf format
http://www.lotusmedia.co.uk/sikhstudent/Documents/Spiritual/Bandgi%20Nama.pdfhttp://www.lotusmedia.co.uk/sikhstud...dgi Nama.pdf




Jatinder Singh


----------



## Lee (Aug 10, 2005)

Yeah for us Westerners the word meditation can conjure up all sorts of thoughts, and as we know there are many schools of meditation, but basicaly my thoughts on the matter are to meditate, you take one thought, or line of thought and try to think of this and this only this to the detriment of all else.

To begin with why not take somthing that your are worried about and just spend 10 mins sitting comfatably and following through in your mind what actions you can take and possible outcomes.


This is meditation that I have used to good effect.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Aug 10, 2005)

To me personally, meditation is :

- "for spiritual growth...i.e. becoming more conscious; unfolding my inner Light, Love, & Wisdom; becoming more aware of the guiding Presence in my life; accelerating my journey home to my True Self... my Spirit." 

- To connect to and become one with the Life force: the source!


----------



## Lee (Aug 15, 2005)

Soul_jyot said:
			
		

> To me personally, meditation is :
> 
> - "for spiritual growth...i.e. becoming more conscious; unfolding my inner Light, Love, & Wisdom; becoming more aware of the guiding Presence in my life; accelerating my journey home to my True Self... my Spirit."
> 
> - To connect to and become one with the Life force: the source!



Hey Soul_jyot,

Granted that is the case, but I think CC's original question was ,more to do with how to practice meditation, have you any thoughts on this?

Cheers,

lee.


----------



## Yvan (Apr 2, 2006)

drkhalsa said:
			
		

> dear John
> it has been long time we communicated
> any way this book which is above advised by dear Harbhajan is available in english translation free for download on internet and is indeed a very very good book if yo r thinking of knowing more about meditation it is all about the journey of very common man in the realm of meditation and moreover someone with western mind set can relate with it very easily .
> 
> ...


----------



## thecoopes (Apr 4, 2006)

drkhalsa said:
			
		

> dear John
> it has been long time we communicated
> any way this book which is above advised by dear Harbhajan is available in english translation free for download on internet and is indeed a very very good book if yo r thinking of knowing more about meditation it is all about the journey of very common man in the realm of meditation and moreover someone with western mind set can relate with it very easily .
> 
> ...


 
Hi, Jatinder I can't get the link to work! is it me or is there a problem with the link?

kind regards


john c:wink:


----------



## drkhalsa (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi John


Sorry for the inconvieniance 

Here is the valid link

That link for lotusmedia is no more valid but i found the file at: http://www.amritbani.com/documents/Bandgi%20Nama.pdf




Jatinder Singh


----------

